

US pushing local cops to stay mum on surveillance - adventured
http://news.yahoo.com/us-pushing-local-cops-stay-174613067.html

======
DerpDerpDerp
"We're almost certainly not trampling over your rights, citizen. Now why don't
you mosey along and stop asking about it?"

------
electromagnetic
What's almost certainly reassuring about this is that this is a sign too much
attention has been coming on this issue. AKA The general public is beginning
to give a shit.

~~~
vaadu
Or maybe the government and Harris know the product can be easily defeated if
the public gets a few technical details about how it works.

~~~
adventured
This seems at least as likely to be the point of concern as the public caring
about it. The public has hardly cared about the NSA spying, at least not
enough to lift a finger in protest about it.

Most people I talk to say the same thing, something like this: well, the NSA
spying seems a bit extreme, but there are dangers out there, and what do I
have to fear from the government anyway they're not interested in me, so this
is all probably helping to keep me safe.

Their line of reasoning always starts out with concern and fades into some
version of a shrug (meant to say: what can one do anyway).

I suspect it would be much the same with the stinger & local police issue.

------
mullingitover
> "As a government contractor, our solutions are regulated and their use is
> restricted"

he said, struggling valiantly to keep a straight face.

